# Amazon Fire



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been threatening to cut cable tv and am thinking about Amazon Fire (just came out). It's like the other streaming devices but was wondering...is it possible to surf the net on my computer screen while watching a streamed movie on the television?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1770217382&pf_rd_i=507846#TV



Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure about Amazon Fire but we have Amazon Prime and are able to view certain shows and movies through our Wii. Some are included in the Amazon Prime price and some are extra $$ if you want to watch them.

All we have is Wi-Fi and someone can watch Amazon Prime while I am on the computer and others are using their Wi-Fi devices. This has to do more with your Wi-Fi equipment I imagine .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw that today it came advertised in an email. That would be great to do , my direct tv bill is 130 bucks a month.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, your only limitation on this would be your internet connection and unless you are on dial up, it should be no issue.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Not sure about Amazon Fire but we have Amazon Prime and are able to view certain shows and movies through our Wii. Some are included in the Amazon Prime price and some are extra $$ if you want to watch them.
> 
> All we have is Wi-Fi and someone can watch Amazon Prime while I am on the computer and others are using their Wi-Fi devices. This has to do more with your Wi-Fi equipment I imagine .


I have Prime and watch the movies, etc. 
In their comparison chart at the link, they don't show Wii and don't say anything about surfing while watching a prime movie.

What...just open a new screen?

I have a router but am hard-wired to it for the computer. Only one ethernet connection on iot so will use wireless for the TV

Edit: The ethernet connection goes from the modem to the router.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was going to say there are other options, but after reading the specs, this is a winner. I have a Sony media streamer which I like, but it doesn't buffer. We are getting ready to move and it looks like all we can get is 7 MB speed, so buffering will be a good thing.

We'll probably keep DTV, but get this soon. I love streaming movies. I do rent when I can, as my friends own a local video store and there is no replacement for displacement when it comes to actual Blu-rays. Besides, they have one of the largest movie collections on the west coast. However, late at night, or when I get in late, it is great to just stream one and relax. Working on the road, it is a life saver.

If your internet is halfway decent, you can do anything at the same time. We can stream, one of us can be gaming and one of us surfing and I can also be downloading Spotify tunes all at the same time with a 12 Mb connection. I could probably game at the same time as well.

The only thing about streaming that sucks is you can't just channel surf for newer stuff. But most folks don't really do that any more I suppose. They just DVR it these days. 

However, there is enough content if you have Amazon Prime and Netflix, add in Hulu Plus and you are pretty well set. If you like classic movies, then Hulu Plus is the one to get, since they have the Criterion collection.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

So......how do you watch a Prime flick and browse CT at the same time? TV for the movie...computer screen for CT?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Robie said:


> So......how do you watch a Prime flick and browse CT at the same time? TV for the movie...computer screen for CT?


Oh I see what your asking. Yes you would want a tv for viewing shows and CT on the computer. Smart tv might be a good option. I am not too savy with the tech mumbo jumbo.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If you get the Amazon Fire, you don't really need a smart TV. Save money and get a dumb one.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I just set up a www.Roku.com. Cable will be cut shortly.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> I just set up a www.Roku.com. Cable will be cut shortly.


We did the same thing two years ago. I haven't seen a commercial on my TV in a long long time. Blessed relief. 

I think you'll find after about a month, you don't miss the cable at all


----------



## Mikesloan (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm a happy cable cutter. We use our old Wii console. We have Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video and Youtube. Thinking of buying Amazon Fire.

Cable has way too many ads and is way too expensive.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I still have cable but never watch it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks all.
I'm ready to make the move. Just wanted to make sure I don't suffer culture shock by having to do one or the other...go to my regular sites or watch something on TV.
My cable bill is $155 per month with Comcast...internet and TV. Keeping the internet and getting rid of the TV...just not worth the price as...how many times do they expect you to watch the same old movie they run. It's ridiculous and with more and more garbage sitcoms and reality shows...especially not worth it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I do it, just pick what you want to watch and slide it over to the tv. Then your computer monitor is open for ct


----------



## Mikesloan (Jan 29, 2014)

I recommend 10 mbps and up for streaming video. The wi-fi router that came with our Windstream internet and phone bundle was not powerful enough (just 1 bar). I had to hook it up to a more powerful Belkin router (5 bars).


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I have 5mps, Time Warner, but I ran an Ethernet cable to the Roku. No problems streaming. Don't know about Fire, but Roku automatically updates daily so you are not stuck with outdated software. Smart TV's never get any updates.

Anyone know of a DVR box that is stand alone??


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I hate to be so dense....

Okay...Amazon Fire looks like a good deal. I also have Netflix, which looks like a lot of the same material Amazon offers. Neither offer FOX News. I can stream FOX News live from my Comcast Cable provider onto my computer screen, but will I be able to stream it onto my TV through Amazon Fire?
I didn't used to be this technically challenged...honest.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.roku.com/channels/#!browse/movies-and-tv/by-popular
These are the public channels for Roku. There are also a lot of private channels that can be added. https://www.google.com/search?q=rok...ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&ie=&oe=
With Fire so new, not much of a selection compared to Roku.


----------

